# FR: I don't avoid doing anything



## veggie21

Hi

I am trying to prepare some exercises on negatives and, for the most part, I understand where to position ne ... pas/jamais/rien/personne. However, I am more than a bit stuck on this one.


Je n’évite pas de ne rien faire.Right or wrong?


thank you !

veggie21


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Literally, it would have to be "Je n'évite pas de faire quoi que ce soit" ("quoi que ce soit" literally means "whatever it might be", but it's often used in French to mean "anything", and "qui que ce soit" to mean "anyone"). However, I think we'd be much more likely to say "Je n'évite rien / Je n'évite aucun travail / Je n'évite aucune tâche, etc.".


----------



## veggie21

Thank you. I think I understand it. I had thought of 'Je n'évite rien' but I wanted to use 'éviter de + negative + infinitive'.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Veggie21,

Trop de négations... tue la négation ! Et l'utilisation du verbe "éviter" complique encore l'affaire.

 "_Je n’évite pas de ne rien faire_"....   me semble plutôt incorrect... mais va surtout être compris comme une jolie litote signifiant : " Je me débrouille toujours pour en faire le moins possible"


----------



## Bezoard

veggie21 said:


> I wanted to use 'éviter de + negative + infinitive'.



Pourquoi pas ? 
-Le récit de Matthieu est plus simple et rédigé avec plus de rudesse; car* il n'évite pas de jeter*, ne serait-ce que dans un soupçon passager de Joseph, une ombre sur la vertu de Marie.
Vie de Jésus ou examen critique de son histoire
-*N'évitez pas de mentionner* le nom de leur enfant de peur de leur faire de la peine (ils ne l'ont pas oublié)
www.louiscimon.com/Chiens/envois/aider.pdf

Mais je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que vous voulez dire avec "_Je n’évite pas de ne rien faire_"


----------



## veggie21

Bonsoir Olivier68, 

Oui, je comprends maintenant que l'usage du verbe ‘éviter’ complique trop les choses. Je voulais simplement donner des exemples de négatifs qui précèdent l’infinitif. Vaut mieux éviter ‘éviter’!


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Bezoard,

Le titre du post étant : "I don't avoid doing anything."... je pense qu'il faut comprendre quelque chose du genre : "je ne rechigne à aucune tâche"...


----------



## veggie21

"_Je n’évite pas de ne rien faire_" - I don't avoid doing anything - in other words, I don't avoid my duties. 
I know this sentence is rather clumsy but I was simply looking for an example of a sentence where I could use 'éviter de + ne rien + infinitive' to show one of my students. Perhaps 'choisir' would work better - J'ai choisi de ne rien faire.


----------



## olivier68

veggie21 said:


> Oui, je comprends maintenant que l'usage du verbe ‘éviter’ complique trop les choses. Je voulais simplement donner des exemples de négatifs qui précèdent l’infinitif. Vaut mieux éviter ‘éviter’!



Oui... "éviter" complique beaucoup les choses ;-)

Voila un exemple où une négation précède un infinitf :

"Je ne te demande/promets pas de faire quoi que ce soit"


----------



## olivier68

veggie21 said:


> "_Je n’évite pas de ne rien faire_" - I don't avoid doing anything - in other words, I don't avoid my duties.
> I know this sentence is rather clumsy but I was simply looking for an example of a sentence where I could use 'éviter de + ne rien + infinitive' to show one of my students. Perhaps 'choisir' would work better - J'ai choisi de ne rien faire.


Oui, ce dernier exemple (avec "choisir") est correct.
Mais vous souhaitez la négation dans la principale ou dans l'infinitive ? Ou dans les deux ?


----------



## veggie21

Je suppose que j'ai voulu démontrer la négation dans les deux. Dans votre exemple, "Je ne te demande/promets pas de faire quoi que ce soit", serait-ce possible de dire, "Je ne te demande/promets pas de ne rien faire" ce qui signifierait que "Je te demande de faire quelque chose".


----------



## olivier68

Oui, c'est possible, grammaticalement,, mais le sens n'est alors pas si fort et reste plutôt dans le domaine de l'hypothétique :

- je ne te demande pas de ne rien faire = je te laisse le choix de faire, ou pas. La demande est "floue".
- je ne te promets pas de ne rien faire = peut-être ferai-je quelque chose, ou pas. La promesse est "floue".

- je te demande/promets de faire quelque chose = je te demande/promets de faire quelque chose : ici c'est clair et explicite, il n'y a aucune nuance possible. C'est une demande/promesse explicite qui engage à faire quelque chose.

Méfiez-vous des doubles négations et des nuances (litotes, ironie, scepticisme, euphémisme...) qu'elles peuvent induire au niveau du sens.


----------



## veggie21

Merci beaucoup pour votre explication si claire et détailée.


----------

